# Rage Broadheads....2 blade vs. 3 blade



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

I hear EVERYONE raving about the 2 blade rages...not just on this forum. Whats the rub against the 3 blade rages??? I never hear anyone talk about the 3 blades.

Just curious what the scope is on those....Thanks!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Never shot them, the 2 blade were so awesome I never tried the 3. Less is better sometimes.


----------



## justhunt (Oct 16, 2009)

After losing a deer due to failure to get a clean pass through (no blood trail) this weekend, I'm thinking about moving from my 3 blade mechanicals to the rage 2 blade. They seem to be very popular and I haven't heard or read a bad review of them yet.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

There is NO comparison between the 2 and 3 blade Rage.

Just accept the experiences of others, and put it to good use.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

last year in IL i saw a few shots with the Rage 3 blade without complete pass through..............and the two blade went through like butter. Convincing enough for me to stay away from the 3 blade.................but I still shoot a fixed blade


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *Emerald Ghost (10/28/2009)*There is NO comparison between the 2 and 3 blade Rage.


Could you be more specific as to WHY there is no comparison? I have no experience with the 3 blasde rages and was wondering WHY no one uses them (or talks about them).


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It takes alot more kinetic energy to get a total pass thru with a 3 blade rage. That is why I shoot 2 blade retractables.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

> *lobsterman (10/28/2009)*It takes alot more kinetic energy to get a total pass thru with a 3 blade rage. That is why I shoot 2 blade retractables.


X2. the extra energy it takes for that 3rd blade is enough to prevent a pass-through. i don't have any "proof" or exact numbers to support that. just listening to those that have the 3 blade with mixed results, and then listening to those who shoot the 2 blade with nothing but good results.

if a mechanical doesn't open all the way and pass through the game, the arrow can plug the entry hole and make a blood trail very small or even non-existent. i switched to fixed blades after a bad experience with this scenario. if you don't get a pass-through w/ a fixed blade, the broadhead has already made a hole bigger than the arrow and blood will be there for you to trail.


----------



## msb413 (Dec 4, 2008)

2 blade rage is a 2 inch cut, while the 3 blades are 1.5 inch cut. You need more kinetic energy to go through with a 3 blade, and you still have to tune the 3 blades to your 3 fletchings to get the best grouping. You don't have to worry about tuning with the 2 blades.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I've shot the 3 blade rage for two seasons now (never tried the two blade) When I decided on the three blade it just seemed to make sense to me - 3 fletchings - 3 blades,... seemed to me that the three would be more balanced. I think that you also have more cutting surface with the three blade. What I can say for sure is that my results have been great.. 4 deer last year, all pass thru's, all four recovered within 30 yds with big blood trails. Shot a 150 pd 8 pt. this weekend, shot him in front of the right ham, went thru the guts & left lungand came out right behind the left shoulder, again a complete pass thru. Found him about 150 yds away on a blood trail that I never had to bend over to look for (nice!). I'm sure the two blades are just as good. One note, all of the before mentioned shots were with a 70pd Mathews bow and they were all within 30 yds... and they were all good shots from lots of practice, practice, practice!! which is way more important than the broadhead choice


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I used the two blade model when they first came out as a RAGE...Mine would sometimes "fell" open as I lifted the bow to draw...I tried the 3 blade model and have had no problems. I have had only pass thru shots with both models. The key for me has been shot placement. The blood trails seem to be better with the 3 blade model.On one deer that was shot with the 2 blade a part of the lung clogged the exit wound. However there was still more than enough blood to track the deer. I have yet to have a deer go more than80 yards with the rages. Most are between 30 and 50 yards.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I spoke to a couple of big time tv deer hunters last year in MO and they told me the issue with the 3 blade. You have to be pulling 60+lbs to have enough KE to open theblades. The 2 blades are set to open at 45lb...I'mnot sure if that is gospel or BS....just what they told me.SO, I have a quiver of 2 blades and hypershocks !!!!


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been shooting the 3 blade rages for the last two years also. Never had one problem. You do not have to tune the blades because they are closed when it is flying. The blades are like a fieldpoint during flight. I don't know where that theory came from. 

My reasoning was this. A 2 blade is 2" across, that is true, but it is only 1/32" thick. A 3 blade is "only" 1.5" across but it is a 1.5" hole. Not a slice. It is 1.5" from top to bottom, side to side, NE to SW, and NW to SE. I know that is exaggerating a little but the cross section of damage done by a 3 blade is greater that the cross section of a 2 blade. 

My honest opinion is that the 2 blades came out first and they are the most popular. They got a whole year of great reviews before the 3 blade came out. The two blades were the best thing since sliced bread came out and they stayed sold out after that first season. Any of you that looked for them remember that. They are both great advances in blade technology and you can see all of the people that copy them now. 

I never thought I would change from the blades I shot for close to 20 years, Thunderheads, but I did, I am happy, and I will never look back. You will not go wrong with either of these. If youmake a good shotwith these and you don't find the deer, you aren't looking hard enough or you saw it go in the wrong direction. It happens to the best of them.

PS If there is anyone on this board (other than Aqua Huntress or one of our other lovely ladies) that publiclyadmits to shootingat less than 60 lbs, I will trade boats with them.:moon


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *FISHUNT7 (10/29/2009)*I have been shooting the 3 blade rages for the last two years also. Never had one problem. You do not have to tune the blades because they are closed when it is flying. The blades are like a fieldpoint during flight. I don't know where that theory came from.
> 
> My reasoning was this. A 2 blade is 2" across, that is true, but it is only 1/32" thick. A 3 blade is "only" 1.5" across but it is a 1.5" hole. Not a slice. It is 1.5" from top to bottom, side to side, NE to SW, and NW to SE. I know that is exaggerating a little but the cross section of damage done by a 3 blade is greater that the cross section of a 2 blade.
> 
> ...


1.well can the be 14 years old?

2. can i crank my bow WAY down cuz i can put it down to 45lbs :moon


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I hit my first deer with the 2-blade yesterday afternoon, a large button buck I hit high and far back. The arrow passed through but did not fall out, it was still in the deer when he started running. The entry and exit holes were huge, and the deer only ran about 80-100 yards, on a marginal hit. I'm going out today to buy another 3-pack and some replacement blades.

Anyway, I got my second archery deer, and my first with the rages and I will stick with the 2-blade.

Ed


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I took one Tuesday evening,first time with the Rage 2 Blade. Due to unforseen circumstances, Marginal would be an over statement on the hit but never had any problem finding or following the blood trail with a flashlight! If the 2 blade will work that well, I see no reason to try any thing else. Rage's web page states that the three blade hasbetter penatration than the two....Then again they are in thebussiness to sell! :letsparty


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

man i have shot them w/ both. now i don't even care what they are as long as they are rage. w/ the 2-balde the only problem i have had is not getting the back into working condition after a kill. i have sheared the little screws that hold them in place ,but small price for dinner. the 3-blade have done a great job.


----------



## HydroTherapy (Mar 6, 2008)

Shooting 70 lbswith a z max mathews I shot an +/-80 lb doe last weekendat about 35 yards a little far back butthrough the lungs with the 3 blade rage 100 gr and got a complete pass though and had a decent blood trail (found deer at about75 yrds). The next day I shot an +/- 125lb hog in the lower neck (throat area) broadside(bad shot I know) at about 25 yards, found the hog, but it didn't seem to pass trough the lower neck even half way (found hog at about 75 yards). I shot a second hog +/- 125lbs through the lungs with 100 gr muzzy at about 20 yards thesame day as the first and got a complete pass through (found hog at about 30 yards).I've shot thunder head, muzzy, rocky mountain- mechanical, vortex, and now 3 blade rage. Mechanicals seem to fly and shoot more true and and a little more consistent, but it doesn't seem to me they have come close in matching penetrationg yet. I've never shot the 2 blade rage, but I wasn't impressed with the 3 blade rage. If I were to shoot mechanical again I would try the 2 blade rage. But I'm sticking with muzzy andor magnusfor now.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *K-Bill (10/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (10/28/2009)*It takes alot more kinetic energy to get a total pass thru with a 3 blade rage. That is why I shoot 2 blade retractables.
> ...


The reason I know that to be true for a fact is, I first started shooting with mechanicals when Mar-Den came out with their Vortex Mini-Max . I called them out in the midwest and spoke with their product specialist and he happened to be the one who designed it and had it made. He said they actually had a chart and said it took X amount of Kinetic energy to open a 2 blade Vortex Mini-Max and it took over 1/3 more energy to open a 3 blade. He also had listed which poundage bow you needed to open up the 3 blade perfectly every time and it was way more than I wanted to shoot. I used to be young and macho and now I am older and smarter. I have used 2 blade retractables since about 1992. I wouldn't go back now if you paid me .


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I haven't shot a deer with mine yet....but they will cut a 1" diameter magnolia limb clean into at 13 steps. I hit it dead center and you couldn't have cut it cleaner with pruning shears. Expensive a$$ shot!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Collard, sounds like you shot a bush deer.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

> *FISHUNT7 (10/29/2009)*PS If there is anyone on this board (other than Aqua Huntress or one of our other lovely ladies) that publiclyadmits to shootingat less than 60 lbs, I will trade boats with them.:moon


OK, get your title. Where do you want to meet?:letsparty 

All joking aside, this is my first year hunting with a bow... I missed a 6 pointer opening day because my arms were shaky after 2 minutes of draw (and I misjudged distance - big learning curve). I dropped the poundage down to around 50 lbs the next day. Now I can hold forever, but that buck hasn't been back to the feeder :banghead

Careful what you offer, someone might take you up on it :moon


----------



## justhunt (Oct 16, 2009)

After losing the second deer in two years due to a failed pass through (no blood), I decided to pick up a set of the Rage 2-blades. Lord willing I'll put them to the test tomorrow. However, I can say that the I'm very happy with the flight of my arrows with the practice tip that comes in the package. No tuning/modifications required. Hoping for a good day tomorrow as long as the weather permits.


----------



## golfdc (Oct 1, 2007)

I shoot only 57# as I am 67 years old but I shoot only fixed blades G5,s Never had a problem with pass through. Shot placement is key!!

I have a 21 ' SeaPro will sell you for $17,500.00


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i can say this if you hit the shoulder blade you can hang it up but that is the only way i lost one witht the rage


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

<P align=left>ok. I hear everybody. But when I started bow hunting two blade fixed, by zewickey was the way to go. I still have a few. then it was insert blades, like thunderhead. Now i'mmoved to vortex. I also believe we dont want to scratch them up with a lot of short blades. we want to cut a serious slice.:bpts


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i have shot a deer with a 3 blade at almost 40yds with it and didnt get a complete pass through due to the shot angle and distance but there was only the fletchings left in her...found the arrow about 15yds into the track and found her 40yds after that...shooting a 2 blade this year becasue the 3 blades one of the blades kept popping out


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

I shot my first deer Friday with a 2 blade Rage. The doe ducked a little when I shot and the arrow hit her in the spine completly severing it and continued to pass through. She dropped in her tracks. The blood poured out of her side so much it looked like she had a red flag hanging from her. Ray Charles could have seen the blood, needless to say I am hooked.


----------

